# Track Day at Blackhawk Farms Raceway, Rockton, IL 8/18



## Lugnut (Feb 14, 2005)

Anybody going to this?



> Thursday, August 18 at Blackhawk Farms Raceway!
> These Driver Education events are casual and first-timers are welcomed! You will only go as fast as you are comfortable with.
> 
> Each run group will get plenty of track time! Each group will get five 20-minute sessions with an hour of open track at the end of the day.
> ...


----------

